
Everything and Nothing Is a Tech Company Now - JackPoach
https://www.wired.com/story/everything-nothing-tech-company-now/
======
rvz
If the local grocery store or the local farmer was using the following 2010s
tech buzzwords of the decade like AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Tensorflow, AI,
Blockchain, TPUs, Quantum Neural Turing Machines, etc in their pitch to
investors to scale their local shop to 100 million customers in a month, then
they could sort of qualify as a 'tech company' in the 2020s and raise their
series G. /s

Everyone and their camels is somehow now working for a 'Tech company' because
they are using someone else's tech and immediately think they can scale like
Facebook or Google. When the cloud waiter/waitress gives you the final balance
sheet for your AWS/GCP/AZ kubernetes buffet, you will be so disappointed to
call yourself a 'tech company' only for you to kamikaze your startup shop into
the ground.

